# lost wavesport diesel in Salida



## hevyd42 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lost wavesport diesel. Blue. Call 303-501-7303 if found. Karma 

Lost on july 9th. Please please help


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

whereabouts? going out tomorrow so ill look for it... also contact AHRA they receive lost gear


----------



## hevyd42 (Apr 29, 2011)

That would be great. Lost it near stone bridge. Best guess is its caught up near big bend. Thank you much!


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We are aware of this missing kayak. We will keep our eyes out for it.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

sorry bro, i paddle the #'s so didn't see it


----------



## riverchild (Aug 31, 2010)

"sorry bro, i paddle the #'s so didn't see it"

no shit einstein do you know where stone bridge is?


----------



## hevyd42 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who are keeping an eye out. Even you psu


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

riverchild said:


> "sorry bro, i paddle the #'s so didn't see it"
> 
> no shit einstein do you know where stone bridge is?


 
Damn dude, long day pushin' rubber?


----------



## hevyd42 (Apr 29, 2011)

Boat has been found!!!! Again, thanks for all the eyes on the river. Special thanks to the fisherman who pulled it out. Beers can be sent your way


----------

